# Official 2011-2012 NFL Thread



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's about that time! Our first preseason game is August 11.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah cant wait. Got some preseason tickets colts vs packers. Go Colts!!!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

This lockout has probably just made me more excited than I usually am. Stupid ESPN.

This will most likely be a tough year for my Vikings, but that is to be expected when you're a Vikings fan I suppose.

Divisional Picks:

AFC East - Patriots
North - Steelers
South - Colts
West - Chargers

NFC East - Cowboys
North - Packers
South - Saints
West - Rams

Not very original, but those are the teams I'm feeling. Oh and the Lions are going to be a WC team. Which will be good for Detroit fans if it happens.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Two more wins over Denver for Oakland I'd guess unless the Donkeys somehow make the playoffs and advance. As ridiculous as Denver making the playoffs sounds, you never know.

I don't watch much NFL since they began to stage games and the media became addicted to licking the nuts of a handful of teams but I'll watch a few games again this year. 

Autumn wind bitches!






This is for you STP


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> This lockout has probably just made me more excited than I usually am. Stupid ESPN.
> 
> This will most likely be a tough year for my Vikings, but that is to be expected when you're a Vikings fan I suppose


oh please, what would a Viking fan know about a tough year.

well,... there was that one year...and the greatest game ever played if you're a pitiful Atlanta Falcon fan






that was along time ago


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a cowboys fan but I'd be a liar if I said I followed football closely. If its on I'll watch, but I'm not the guy that will turn it to the channel because it's on.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

:laugh: I've never seen that Jack Tatum hit before. Dude got rocked.

@ oldfan I haven't been able to really put my heart into a season since that day. I'm so pessimistic that I get along better with Packers fans. 

At least people from most other regions have college football to enjoy. We just have the useless Gophers...

No wonder I've embraced MMA so much.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> :laugh: I've never seen that Jack Tatum hit before. Dude got rocked.
> 
> @ oldfan* I haven't been able to really put my heart into a season since that day*. I'm so pessimistic that I get along better with Packers fans.
> 
> ...


For a falcon fan that truly was the greatest game ever. I had a girlfriend who printed me a big poster size pic of Chris Chandler listening with his hand to his ear in a dead silent Metrodome.

But I can definitely relate. Being a lifetime Falcon fan drove me to MMA:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Let's go Redskins!!!!!!!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Let's go Redskins!!!!!!!


I'm afraid you're in for a rough year.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Forever and always.. WAR STEELERS! :thumb04:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

(Upset) Broncos fan here! We want Tebow!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Watching the Saints & 49ers just starting the 2nd half, in the first RB Ingram did this:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hoping for a bounce back year for the Who Dat nation, I'm trying to get tickets for another regular season Saints/Panthers game, seeing as how I live in NC, shouldn't be too hard since the Panthers suck ass, although Cam Newton might draw a few people.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

New York Giants, SON!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Saints vs Packers on Thursday!!

Should be an exciting start to the season.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Watching first NFL game at work, I'm a Saints fan, so dayum we need some d.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I loved watching the Redskins beat up on the Giants. I am a bit concerned about their offensive line but their defense looked awesome.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Drew freakin' Brees!!!






God that was awesome


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, he's awesome!

On a side note..


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

So the championship games are upon us, and were down to the Giants-49ers, and the Ravens-Patriots!! Personally, I'd like to see a 49ers v Ravens Superbowl, mainly because the 49ers haven't been in one in a long time, but that probably won't happen. Tom Brady already gets a ton of publicity, if they win again, it will only get worse LOL. So I'm picking the 49ers and Patriots to be in the Super Bowl, and hopefully the 49ers can stop the Patriots!?!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

On one hand I would like for 49ers to win - it's always nice to see a losing team (not this season obviously, but the previous ones) pull it off, but on the other hand, I really like the Giants, so the ideal Superbowl for me would be Ravens-Giants.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I think most people want a Ravens-49ers Superbowl because both teams haven't been there in quite some time.

I really think though, NYG have some serious momentum and will stop the 49ers. I also think Brady sent a message with the absolute dismantling of the Broncos (not that I would put too much weight into it).

I think we're going to see a rematch of the titans from 2008. This time, I think Brady wants to avenge his perfect season loss to Manning.

It's going to but a full on offensive war.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Putting my extreme bias aside, I agree with most of you above me and still think the Giants will be making the super bowl and ultimately win it all. The Giants essentially shut out the Falcons and realistically beat the Packers 37-6. Their D is unstoppable right now and Eli is doing exactly what he does in every playoff game: perform. Eli is IMO the top dog QB in the NFL in the playoffs (4th in the regular season with peyton not there) and consistently proves it. With their running game finally going at full force, there is no weak area on this team (besides maybe Tynes the kicker). 

Yes, the 49er's have the best D in the NFL. Stylistically, I fear the 49er's more than than any team other than saints who are now gone (woo!)BUT, you could make an argument that at this point, the giants D could very well match the 49er's D. The 49er's will have no passing game. Smith has a 5 step drop back, hes slow, and the 49er's O-line on passing situations is average at best. The front guys on the g-men will force the 49er's to run all day if they cherish Smith's life. Thing is, the Giants are coming off their best run D performance of the season. Other than Rodgers breaking free a few times, the packers had nothing. Alex Smith is no where near as capable as Rodgers on the feet :thumbsup: If Frank Gore can't get it going, I in no way shape or form expect the 49er's to break into double digits scoring. If Eli can put up at least 10 against this tough D which I'm confident they can, The Giants will the conference champions. 

Ravens/Patriots is an interesting match up. A match up the Pats SHOULD win but considering the postseasons the pats have had the past few years, The Ravens winning is not out of the picture.

Whoever wins I'll be happy with. If the Ravens pull through, the Giants can redeem their terrible Superbowl loss against them a decade ago. If the Pats pull through, the Giants will have another chance to shame one of my least favorite teams in the NFL on the biggest stage :thumbsup:

I'd prefer the Pats winning. They have the 31st ranked D in the NFL. Sounds good to me and Eli i'm sure


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

If we're talking about the better team for the Giants @ the Superbowl, you could make the same argument for the Ravens like you did for the 49ers. Even though the Pats defense isn't top notch, their offense is and it would be safer to face off with the Ravens seeing how they struggled offensively, because let's be honest, their offense had nothing to do with their win. Obviously, they have good defense, but if they go through San Francisco, they can do the same against the Ravens.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Leed said:


> If we're talking about the better team for the Giants @ the Superbowl, you could make the same argument for the Ravens like you did for the 49ers. Even though the Pats defense isn't top notch, their offense is and it would be safer to face off with the Ravens seeing how they struggled offensively, because let's be honest, their offense had nothing to do with their win. Obviously, they have good defense, but if they go through San Francisco, they can do the same against the Ravens.


Definitely a good point. I honestly see the Giants beating either team but If they can take down the 49er's they shouldn't have an issue with the Ravens. The 49er's are in fact IMO a better version of the Ravens. Dealing with these types of teams comes down to focusing on three goals: stopping the run, not turning the ball over, and scoring just enough points on offense.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Ravens were lucky that they got to play a team with such a crappy passing game in the Texans. I mean Arian Foster got over 100 yards and a TD, but Houston needed more than him on offense to beat the Ravens Defense.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

MMAnWEED said:


> Putting my extreme bias aside, I agree with most of you above me and still think the Giants will be making the super bowl and ultimately win it all. The Giants essentially shut out the Falcons and realistically beat the Packers 37-6. Their D is unstoppable right now and Eli is doing exactly what he does in every playoff game: perform. Eli is IMO the top dog QB in the NFL in the playoffs (4th in the regular season with peyton not there) and consistently proves it. With their running game finally going at full force, there is no weak area on this team (besides maybe Tynes the kicker).
> 
> Yes, the 49er's have the best D in the NFL. Stylistically, I fear the 49er's more than than any team other than saints who are now gone (woo!)BUT, you could make an argument that at this point, the giants D could very well match the 49er's D. The 49er's will have no passing game. Smith has a 5 step drop back, hes slow, and the 49er's O-line on passing situations is average at best. The front guys on the g-men will force the 49er's to run all day if they cherish Smith's life. Thing is, the Giants are coming off their best run D performance of the season. Other than Rodgers breaking free a few times, the packers had nothing. Alex Smith is no where near as capable as Rodgers on the feet :thumbsup: If Frank Gore can't get it going, I in no way shape or form expect the 49er's to break into double digits scoring. If Eli can put up at least 10 against this tough D which I'm confident they can, The Giants will the conference champions.
> 
> ...


Excellent analysis man :thumbsup:

New York's D is very strong now with fresh talent, plus you have Manning whom can change the game in a blink of an eye.

The crazy thing about a rematch of 08 would be that the Pats would want this 'that much more' after a perfect season went down the drain. The eerie thing is the NYGs look very similar to the 08 team, right down to getting in the same way to the playoffs.

One thing is for sure, the Pats with Brady are a very scary team. Welker, Woodhead, Gronkowski, Green Elis... Brady gets it done and he can storm down the field in a split second.


----------

